
Xrdesktop: Linux desktop environments In VR (Sponsored by valve) - donutloop
https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xrdesktop/xrdesktop
======
donutloop
News post:

[https://www.collabora.com/news-and-blog/news-and-
events/movi...](https://www.collabora.com/news-and-blog/news-and-
events/moving-the-linux-desktop-to-another-reality.html)

